# Multis with babys



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have had my Multi Tank and fish for about 3 months or so and yesterday I noticed about 10 babies in the middle back of the tank
What a nice surprise! Never even knew any had paired up

My question is, how do I feed the fry?

Or will the parents take care of that

The tank is a 22 gallon long with lots of shells and a pile of holey rock in the middle and 6 fist to start with


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can either crush your current flake/pellet food so it is very fine or you can use decapsulated brine shrimp.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I just crushed up my regular food a little. Multi babies are resilient, and before long, the tank will be full!


----------



## poke (May 4, 2014)

I feed mine baby brine shrimp


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I feed crushed nls, decapped brine shrimp and BBS. Multies are really fine with anything. They are probably the hardiest fry I have had.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

do the parents assist in the feeding

when I crush up the flakes the adult ones seem to eat everything

also anybody know how often they reproduce


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sometimes you will see what is known as gill feeding. Fry coming up to catch the bits of food coming out of the parents gills. To be honest, if they are really small you don't really need to worry about it. In an established tank there are all kinds of tiny bits of food like microalgae for fry to eat.


----------



## intofish (Oct 31, 2012)

I raise these and I take NLS (New Life Spectrum) pellets and put them in a pepper grinder. Just grind the food up and the adults and babies will eat it. I have about 100 fry right now, and they love it!


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a great idea.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

i use a mortar and pestel to grind up my food. for any protein accepting tang id use the hikari discus blend. the pellets are super small, nice and soft (fish LOVE them) and stink to high heaven so they are readily found. its also a nice little boost of color agents to try and get the most out of them. its what i prefer but i will warn you, once the fish get a taste GL getting em back on NLS lolz.


----------

